
Ask HN: Math from square one, after ~11 years of programming - vldx
Hi HN,
no throwaway account - embarrassing or not, I’ll ask for your advice on the matter.<p>27 years old, ~11 years professional programming and design experience, no formal education, poking w&#x2F; systems since my parents brought me my first computer at age of 9 - a soviet clone of the Apple II.<p>I’ve recently came to the realisation that when you remove the noise, there’s room for the signal; increasing the throughput via negativa.<p>Probably, somewhere in the past have I’ve internalised the assumption that math is “dry”, or that I don’t have “natural aptitude” towards it and all of the common cliches regarding the subject. I can trace it back to specific time, place and persons, but this is not relevant.<p>The thing is that I’ve always have been drawn to specific disciplines and generally abstract concepts, seeking the intersections between programming, design, philosophy, economy, all disciplines forming cognitive science and etc.<p>Now I have this strong craving, a irresistible urge like a compulsion, to learn math vigorously from the ground up, because I feel it’ll help me read formally the commonalities between these distinct on first sight systems.<p>Does someone relate to this? Have you been through something similar? Either way, what advice would you give? Does it sound naive and am I late? What blind spots I might have regarding this?<p>The resources in terms of finances are not an issue, i.e. everything I’ve learned up to this moment was via deliberate practice and internal self-drive, but I’m open for any suggestions regarding the possible learning processes.<p>Thanks for taking time reading this.<p>Happy hacking,<p>V.
======
brudgers
[Premise One] I'm a fan of John Dewey. One of his insights into education is
that there is no such thing as starting from square one when we are thinking
pragmatically. Each person starts learning from where that person is and it is
unique for each individual.

[Premise Two] Nobody can know everything about mathematics.

[Premise Three] No problem requires knowing everything about mathematics.

Thus my random advice from the internet:

1\. Start following the bits of mathematics that interest you. It can be a mix
of formal study such as university level classes [free or paid] and just
reading wikipedia or blogs.

2\. I think Peter Norvig's abstraction is sound: Be patient.
[http://norvig.com/21-days.html](http://norvig.com/21-days.html) Remember _The
Art of Computer Programming_ [relevant mathematics clearly presented] wasn't
written in a day, a year, or five decades.

3\. Accept that mathematics knowledge has a power law distribution: No matter
how much you know, to the right there are a lot of people with at least twice
your knowledge. That to the right there are even more with half never changes
this.

Good luck

~~~
vldx
Thank you for the insights and taking the time.

Yes, definitely Peter Norvig's thinking resonates with me.

Do you have any blogs or resources you can recommend?

V.

~~~
brudgers
Knuth's _Art of Computer Programming_. Seriously. On the one hand, it will
teach a lot and require stretching. On the other hand, there will be much of
the mathematics that is simply beyond ability so there are a lifetime's of
challenges.

Placing it all in the context of computer science may make it more fun if
that's your interest. Volumes I and IVa in particular.

------
TaiFood
Have you tried Khan Academy?

[https://www.khanacademy.org/math](https://www.khanacademy.org/math)

How ground up? Home schooling your new kid?

Counting?

